# 99 Simplicity Regent Starting issues



## mag1 (May 17, 2011)

Hi, I have a simplicity Regent, 14hp briggs I believe. 1st try to start this year, and I have only one click when I turn the key. i checked the battery, it was a little low, but I would think it should still turn over. i did put the charger on. I went thru it checking wiring for loose wires, seems ok. Any idea's on where i should start looking, or what it might be? I'm not the best on electrical things, but used to be an outboard engine designer, so i do know engines to a degree.
thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
How old the battery?
I seen 2-3 year old battery left outside during cold winter months w/low charge and freeze..battery wasn't to healthy come spring.

Maybe the starter stuck or post need cleaning.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

How's the dillstiled water level in the battery? Seen that also. And welcome. Let us know what you find out. Good luck!


----------



## mag1 (May 17, 2011)

1yr old, from fleet farm. I will have to re-check. thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If the tractor was parked in an unheated garage with the battery in it - and was a really cold winter, thatll kill a battery easily.

Try charging it ( if its a type you can add water to) check the cells with hydrometer ( tests the voltage of each cell) - id suggest bringing it it inside next year.


----------

